
Reducing a node Docker image from 2.4GB to less than 100MB - jlengrand
https://lengrand.fr/reducing-dockers-image-size-while-creating-an-offline-version-of-carbon-now-sh/
======
dastx
Why use an image from a possibly unknown individual when you can simply do:

    
    
        FROM: alpine
        RUN apk add --no-cache mode

